# X1950 Pro Support Yet?



## mattyj10 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi, does anybody know when Ati Tool is likely to support Ati's X1950 pro's and Windows Vista 64 bit.

Thanks


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2007)

Lets make this a petition lol... but it will NEVER EVER support Vista, not in a million years. The new "DRM" doesn't allow that kind of access to the GPU.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm sure w1zz himself is working on an update so 1950 pro's will be supported right now. in the mean time, just be happy you have one of the fastest cards available right now.
and as for vista, there will NEVER be ANY overclocking prog's for vista because of the new drm's, as tk said, but mostly, its cause micro$oft is full of greedy wankers...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2007)

Does he usually take this long for each release? T_T C'mon man you can do it!


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 11, 2007)

I wonder if its a big headache for w1zz or what the crack is with the time its taking! Im not a impatient person, but hey I would love to get this baby clocked right up w/ no stability issues....

Let the force be w/ you w1zzard!


----------

